# Shampoo question?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Okay, I am getting ready to place an order (finally) for yet another new shampoo and am not sure which one I should get.
I am looking at Biogroom and can't decide between the "Protein Lanolin" and the "Super White shampoo" ... any advice for confused hav mom!??


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Tammy, 
I myself am not real fond of the Bio Groom products, so I can not be of much help with what you may be looking for.
But I thought I would just suggest something else. We use the pro shampoo and conditioner my Ziggy's pet products. I love that it does not have a strong smell and it leaves their coat beautiful and soft. Here is there web site: http://www.ziggyspetproducts.com/
He also does different deals each month, like this month is free shipping over $35 in the US.

I have so many products that I have tried and they now sit in my extra room closet because I don't like the way they make my Havs feel or look.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, thanks for the advice Heather! I will look into seeing if I can try the Ziggy products out! I was looking at Biogroom because they are coconut based, do you know what the ingredients are in the Ziggy line?? I'll go check out their site, thanks!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

here are the ingredients for the shampoo:

water, surfactant blend of (C-10 and C-16) coconut and palm oils, oat protein, flax seed extract, chamomile extract, ordenone, methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazolinone, fragrance, blue 1

and the conditioner ingredients: 

water, cetearyl alcohol, polysorbate 60, cetrimonium chloride, cetyl alcohol, ordenone, oat protein, flax seed extract, chamomile extract, dimethicone, citric acid, methylchloroisothiazolinone and methylisothiazolinone, fragrance


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ziggy is a nice product and at the National there were samples given out in the bags, it is a more of a boutique product. Bio groom is a very well known, pleasent smelling, coconut based product, with a very inexpensive price point as is Coat Handler which is hypo-allergenic and has no smell (most hypo-allergenic products have no smell). I use to use the super white until Misty joined us for her I like ez groom crystal white. Each dog is unique today we have so many choices!!!!! I like most all of the bio groom products and always have some on hand. My allergy dogs use Coat Handler when in an acute episode, as smell is also a source of allergies. Just get what you think will suit your needs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the advice! I've found great prices on Amazon and am considering getting both of my options! LOL also finally looking at rolled leather collars... 
HOW did we LIVE before online shopping!?? LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, Tammy, I think you just need to get small bottles of different products until you find what works best for TILLIE. Not all coats are the same. 

I had the head start that I just kept on with the products suggested by Kodi's breeder, and he has a very similar coat to his parents. So the same products work for him that work for them. I've tried a couple of other things, but still haven't found anything I like better, and the other things are more expensive, so I keep going back to the BioGroom.

Can yu call your breeder and ask what products SHE uses on her dogs?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried the Ziggy Samples on Jack (shampoo & conditioner) and I really liked them. Jack appeared cleaner, softer, and the texture of the hair is a soft fluff. The smell has a tint of powder. I used both products full strength. It was hard to gauge how much to use because I am used to a lather to tell me when it is a enough. I just used half of the sample bottle.

I ordered more shampoo and conditioner, along with a body spray so I could gather a a good experience with the rpoducts.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Linda, I have also found to save on the shampoo that you can dilute it 16:1 and it still has a very nice lather to it. So you will also get more use out of your one bottle of shampoo


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm hesistant to try the Ziggy products because there is oatmeal in them and Tillie is allergic to oatmeal...?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, If you can not get free shipping from Amazon you might look at 'Pet Mountain' they have a flat rate shipping for under $50 and free over, they sell Bio-Groom there prices are good, they're worth checking out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME!! thank you SO much Robbie!!! I'll check them out right now!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

My best friend is a groomer and she SWEARS by Best Shot products. The shampoo, conditioner, and finishing spray are AMAZING. 

I used the Best Shot "Ultra Max" and used it today on Lola.......all I can say in one word......HEAVEN! She's silky as can be and smells DEE-lish!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Just to add to the confusion, I didn't like Ziggy's at all. I thought it smelled very strongly of detergent, made his coat kind of dry, and made my arms itchy. It did make Will's colors look very bright, but I tossed the rest of the sample I got at the Nationals. Like was said before, things that work for some won't work for others and visa versa!

I swear by Coat Handler, it's been in my arsenal for years now. For a pet getting a bath every week or two, I'd use the 15:1 Clarifying (instead of the 5:1 Maintenance, which is gentler but more suited for more frequent washing). And the conditioner of course. I use this & various Chris Christensen more than anything else. 

I was buying shampoo for my itchy older guy and picked up an oatmeal/anti-itch called Rose B. Good at PetCo. I really liked it and turns out it's made by Isle of Dogs. I went back and bought the Aloe shampoo & the Shea conditioner for Will and have been liking them a lot. They smell very sweet in the bottle but it doesn't seem to translate over to the dog and smell strongly. It's sulfate/paraben free, coconut based, etc. So far, so good. LOL.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the ideas! I'll look into those brands!


----------

